# Other Programming > SharePoint >  How to migrate Sharepoint 2010 to Office 365

## timpaine9920

There are four main steps in migrating your SharePoint On-Premises content to Office 365 SharePoint Online.

Export the data from the SharePoint 2010 environment using Export-SPWeb. (covered in step 1).
Convert the Exported package to an SPO Migration Package.
Upload the SPO Migration Package to your Azure Storage account
Submit the Migration Job.

Follow the steps below:

Run the SharePoint 2010 Management Shell as Administrator.
Run the following command, replacing the WebURL and the Document Library with your own:Export-SPWeb -Identity http://<On-PremSPSite> -ItemUrl /OnPremDocLib -Path C:\SPOnPremExport -NoFileCompression -IncludeVersions 4
Create a new XML file in the above exported folder with the name: LookupListMap.xml.
Add the following lines of XML to the file:

Step 2
We are now done with the SharePoint 2010 Management Shell. The next step involves using the SharePoint Online Management Shell.
Copy the contents of your export folder to a new path: C:\migrationpackages\SPOTemp
Choose Start, SharePoint Online Management Shell, Run ISE as Administrator 
Within the ISE, paste the command:Connect-SPOService -Url https://<TENANT>-admin.sharepoint.com
Enter the username and password when prompted with the Tenant Admin Username and Password.

Within step three, we will upload the package to Azure Storage:

Use the following command:image
$azurelocations = Set-SPOMigrationPackageAzureSource -SourceFilesPath C:\MigrationPackages\SPOTEMP -SourcePackagePath C:\MigrationPackages\SPOutPutPackage -FileContainerName migration-files -PackageContainerName migration-package -AccountName yourstoragestorage -AccountKey AZURE STORAGE KEY
You can obtain your Azure Storage Key and Storage name from your Azure portal as per below

You will be prompted again for the credentials for your Office 365 environment.
Step 4

The final step is to submit the job to copy the contents across to the SharePoint Online List or Library.
To submit the job, please enter the following:Submit-SPOMigrationJob -TargetWebUrl 
If you refresh your document library within Office 365, you should find that your content has been migrated. Learn about SharePoint 2013 migration to SharePoint Online in detail.

I hope this helps!
Tim Paine

----------

